# Breeding Amano



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, not breeding Mr. Amano, but amano shrimp. Bada bing. Ok, I have a cherry shrimp breeding tank, a 10 gallon that's scaped and was wondering...I have about 6 or 7 amanos in my main tank, which is densly planted and scaped and all of that. Now, Most of the time, at least one of the female amanos is carrying around about 200 eggs or so. I'm suspecting that they're getting eaten by my fish in there since I've never seen a single amano fry. If I move a female amano already bearing eggs to my cherry shrimp tank, will they hatch? I've heard that water condidtions should be a little brackish, but if that's the case I won't bother. Has anyone had any success with this? My cherries are breeding like crazy, so I'm assuming that the amanos would do the same in that tank. Any thoughts?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Your doubt are, unfortunately, a reality. Amano fry need to be raised(but not hatched) in brackish to actual saltwater. Here's a great article on how to breed them: http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

That's about what I thought. Thanks for confirming that.


----------

